# Buyin advice



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

ready now to buy 3.0 tdi q7.........what should i be looking out for,suspension,engine gearbox? any common issues/faults?
looking for one around 56/07 plate.


heard they do about 17mpg local and 23+ on motorway?


----------

